# Next Generation 3 Series (F30) Spy Shots, Rumors, Pictures and Video Thread



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Tim, unless they bring it out a year early it will be come out in 2012 as a 2013 model.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's a couple of articles on 4 cylinders diesels including 3ers.

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/11/11/report-bmw-plans-to-offer-four-cylinder-diesels-in-the-u-s/

http://blogs.insideline.com/straigh...d-theyll-be-as-good-as-6-cylinder-turbos.html


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

I wish You Tube had standards for audio levels - sheeze, was that loud.


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

Too early to say, I hope the lights wont actually look like that


----------



## Silentelysium (Feb 11, 2008)

Exciting! It also sounds very good.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

It looks like there's still an inline six in there - the hood (bonnet for you UK guys) is pretty long and the wheels are pretty far forward.

Otherwise - not much to say :dunno:


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

I don't know... the black and white twirly color scheme is sorta.. you know.. ugly:dunno:


----------



## chandlerkg (Dec 9, 2007)

Not a fan of the side mirror turn signals.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

chandlerkg said:


> Not a fan of the side mirror turn signals.


Those are usually fake and just part of the "disguise."

-MrB


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Turbo 4 cylinder is a go- talked to an engineer. They are still working on the tri-turbo diesel for the US as it will increase the rev range. They have a few other things they are working on... lots coming so stay tuned.
-M


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

You know, especially with the LCI cars, I bet if they just put it out uncamoed that most people would have no clue that they were driving around a test mule. Some of the LCI updates can be rather subtle and people would just think its another BMW. Instead they put on this big camo and everyone sees it and takes pictures of it.


----------



## napoletani99 (Jun 1, 2009)

i saw one sunday in munich. looks a litter bigger than the current model (no surprise).


----------



## njbrown935 (May 11, 2009)

I am going to order a 2010-11 3 series for ED. Will there be a body style update for 2010 similar to proposed 5 series?
Nick Brown ( [email protected])


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

njbrown935 said:


> I am going to order a 2010-11 3 series for ED. Will there be a body style update for 2010 similar to proposed 5 series?
> Nick Brown ( [email protected])


The is the LCI (life cycle improvement) coupe that is coming out next year but the complete redesign isn't until 2013. Sedan will likely be out in 2012, coupe in 13, M3 in 14.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

well i cant really comment on the looks, but it sounds sick. 
i wont be surprised if the size of the F30 approaches the size of a E60.

i think its cool that they named it F30.. i hope the next one is called F36, and then F46 lol.


----------



## BBdrivesaBMW (Jan 3, 2010)

*Another Video...*

Fest-ians,

Found another video of the F30 during that test drive. Please note size of the dude exiting the back seat.

Enjoy!

-BB in Chicagoland


----------



## BBdrivesaBMW (Jan 3, 2010)

*Another Video...*

urgh


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

BBdrivesaBMW said:


> Fest-ians,
> 
> Found another video of the F30 during that test drive. Please note size of the dude exiting the back seat.
> 
> ...


Uh, where's the beef?! I mean, the video...


----------



## BBdrivesaBMW (Jan 3, 2010)

Snareman said:


> Uh, where's the beef?! I mean, the video...


Here's the beef, in the old fashioned way...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIIHLQ1wZl4&feature=player_embedded

Thanks,

-BB in Chicagoland


----------



## automechanic7 (Jan 13, 2010)

EdCT said:


> It looks like there's still an inline six in there - the hood (bonnet for you UK guys) is pretty long and the wheels are pretty far forward.
> 
> Otherwise - not much to say :dunno:


it has to have an inline six to be ay car at all!!!


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

If found this interesting discussion of the F30 on AutoSpies.



> It's pretty evident to us after the launch of the 2011 BMW 5-Series in Portugal that they are in the evolutionary phases of their product cycles.
> 
> So since our main business is revealing the goods before everyone else, would it be wrong to surmise that when the 2012 BMW 3-Series makes its formal debut, it will just be a smaller sausage than the new 7 and 5, with no major differentiation except size as illustrated in this sketch from BMW Blog?
> 
> ...


Autospies makes a good point that BMW design seems to be evolving instead of radically changing like what we saw under Bangle. Do you think the F30 will be an smaller 5er or will they have something style with a bit more edge for the younger drivers? Now that I think about it you can't be too young if you're going to afford a car that is pushing 40K base.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

I agree with Autospies on this Tim. You can see it in the E92 LCI. They intentionally made the nose of the E92 look similar to the rest of the family. Look at those two silver horizontal inserts at the bottom just like the new 5-series.


----------

